# Are you a pirate?



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

Do you pirate video games


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2021)

of course not!  what kind of person do you think I am!?


----------



## BigOnYa (Jan 29, 2021)

I just borrow!


----------



## bodefuceta (Jan 29, 2021)

No, I just legally play backup copies of games I owned in my previous life


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

i illegally play demos of games i'm interested in because the gaming industry fails to provide ways of knowing i like a game before i buy it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2021)

Arrrrrrrrrr.....

..but no,I am a decent person who buys everything legally.


----------



## cearp (Jan 29, 2021)

Of course not Officer, why do you ask?
...

No, I don't know where these files came from. Why do you ask?


----------



## zxr750j (Jan 29, 2021)

No matey, off course not, the idea shivers me timbers!


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> I just borrow!


Me too!!!


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 29, 2021)

That is a good and hard question (and seemingly got interpreted as a source for winkingly making jokes oozing with irony).

According to copyright laws I technically did copyright infringement before. Ironically it is old cartridges (NES, SNES, N64) I cannot backup myself since it needs special hardware I not (yet) have. Since downloading ROMs counts as "piracy" even if you legally own a legit copy one could argue I am a "pirate" (hate this word for multiple reasons).
When I can backup myself (GB, GBC, GBA, DS, 3DS, PS1, PS2, GC, Wii, Wii U) I avoid illegal downloads.

A few times I did what could be described as "try before buy". More often than not there are no demo versions.

However, I never have any bad feelings or conscience about my downloads. Some copyright laws don't make any sense. I pay for a license (or even multiple) for every commercial game I play.* Should be good enough.*

The usage of custom firmware and flashcarts for playing games illegally is something I dislike very much.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

KleinesSinchen said:


> That is a good and hard question (and seemingly got interpreted as a source for winkingly making jokes oozing with irony).
> 
> According to copyright laws I technically did copyright infringement before. Ironically it is old cartridges (NES, SNES, N64) I cannot backup myself since it needs special hardware I not (yet) have. Since downloading ROMs counts as "piracy" even if you legally own a legit copy one could argue I am a "pirate" (hate this word for multiple reasons).
> When I can backup myself (GB, GBC, GBA, DS, 3DS, PS1, PS2, GC, Wii, Wii U) I avoid illegal downloads.
> ...




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 244004  Arrrrrrrrrr.....
> 
> ..but no,I am a decent person who buys everything legally.
> 
> ...





godreborn said:


> of course not!  what kind of person do you think I am!?


A pirate. Duh!!!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 29, 2021)

Short answer : yes (also the TL;DR)

Long answer : sorta. 
Most of the PC and Android games I keep playing I end up buying nowadays. It's also because after a while the hassle to pirate just isn't worth the price. Do I really want to dig through shady sites for torrents that seemingly are only shared by a Tibetan monk with a 56k modem, that can never be patched and that contain weird cracks (sometimes riddled with viruses or malware)?
Oh, and that only contain the windows version for obvious reasons (I'm running Linux) . The answer is no : I usually just fork out some cash so I've got it in my legal account so I can download and play it with little hassle.

But on (portable) consoles? I just pile up every single game I can find and take comfort in that I can play all those games if I want busy getting more games.
Fuck... I barely even PLAY any of it. So karma works itself out that way : all the games I want for free and none of the time for it. 

It's worse on music, though. I paid the industry more on taxes on blank cd's than I ever did on buying music.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2021)

That may come down to a technicality.

I don't like boats so I don't go out to sea to liberate others/their cargo by force.

However when they drag it back into port I am the one to strip it of valuable parts to resell and sort selling of the liberated cargo as well as sort ransom payments.

To that end not strictly a pirate but very much move in their circles.


Been looking to move into planes and spacecraft too.


----------



## Chary (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice try, FBI


----------



## masenko (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 29, 2021)

the first time i ever heard about 1337 is because of 1337x


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

Chary said:


> Nice try, FBI





Chary said:


> Nice try, FBI


Oh too bad, I have a vpn on me and you will never find me


----------



## IC_ (Jan 29, 2021)

I won't lie that I have "pirated" some video games in the past (because I was young and had no money, obviously), but these days I avoid doing it and I have bought physical copies of a lot of the games that I had "pirated" in the past. Unfortunately, today some game companies are so greedy and evil that for some things I'll only have the choice of piracy or not having the thing at all. Looking at you, DRM-protected digital games!


----------



## Cdiddy1122 (Jan 29, 2021)

I only pirate games that are a pain to get a hold of (ie they haven't been rereleased on newer consoles), like GBA games and Gamecube ones. I'm not gonna pay 120 dollars to play melee, or buy a GBA to play GBA games, as I am in highschool saving up for a car. I don't pirate new games though.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2021)

Yes, but I've become more of an ethical pirate as time goes on. I'll pirate what I want, be it a game, movie, or CD... and buy a physical copy when I have some slush money to kick around. (Then I usually delete the pirated version and rip my own copy, for bit-rate quality reasons. (FLAC & MKV)


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 29, 2021)

I plunder ships, bury treasure, drink shit loads of rum, kidnap governor's daughters and hang out with Somalians.


Does that count??


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2021)

honestly, "argh" for every system but the switch, but I still technically there too, as I download every game I buy.  I'm buying eshop only, so I want a copy for whenever the eshop goes down.  though, you'll probably still be able to download your games (maybe not on another switch though).  the main reason is I can't have over 2 grand in my account, and every system I pirate on, I end up not playing any of its games.  the ps4 is a good example of that.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2021)

Less by choice and more because it’s actually hard to support Nintendo due to their practices. If I want to play Pokémon SoulSilver, I am pretty much SOL with getting in any way that will actually support Nintendo. I am also SOL at finding it for a reasonable price since it’s almost full retail on the used market. Nintendo also loves to intentionally (and sometimes openly) short stock or limited runs (like the Mario 3D collection.) Nintendo pretty much requires you to be part of certain time frame in order to legally enjoy most of their games and support their products. Their own practices makes it so it doesn’t matter how you get their games, they are never seeing support from you. So piracy just becomes the cheaper and better option.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

New Poll Anwser, Former Pirate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lostbhoy said:


> I plunder ships, bury treasure, drink shit loads of rum, kidnap governor's daughters and hang out with Somalians.
> 
> 
> Does that count??


Sure, why not


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> New Poll Anwser, Former Pirate
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



former pirate is what I selected, though I still do for older systems.  however, I've considered going all legit with the ps3 and buying tales of graces f.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

I have started a movement https://gbatemp.net/threads/poll-do...ack-down-their-copyright.581879/#post-9346754


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 29, 2021)

this is definitely a fucking trap especially since we now have evidence nintendo ninja's are lurking waiting to assassinate er sue someone


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Myphose (Jan 29, 2021)

n-no i'm not. you got nothin on me


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 29, 2021)

I digitally archive things.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 29, 2021)

Benja81 said:


>


Maybe i should make a poll saying, ever got an anti piracy screen?


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 29, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Maybe i should make a poll saying, ever got an anti piracy screen?


I didn't, I just googled mario pirate.
Thats a decision only you can make for yourself, mario pirate.


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 29, 2021)

I live in Venezuela, what do you expect? Can't even use bolivares on Steam smh


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes because Poland


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 30, 2021)

Benja81 said:


> I didn't, I just googled mario pirate.
> Thats a decision only you can make for yourself, mario pirate.


Actually, earthbound had a real one


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

i've been pirating less and less stuff as time goes on, in fact, the only pirated program on my computer right now is Vegas Pro 15, the software industry in general (counting games and non games) has improved a lot, though i pirate music, manga and anime usually due to them being unavailable legally (such as any Funimation exclusive) to me


----------



## SaberLilly (Jan 30, 2021)

eh yeah, when it comes to console its mostly old games that i can't obtain anymore, or the occasional rare gem that was always hard to find.
When it comes to PC i used to be a bit more flexible as i wasn't always sure that my PC could run a game, and the game didn't have a demo i could try out. Now i have a new PC and don't need to do that.


----------



## Valery0p (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 30, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Actually, earthbound had a real one


Immortal scorpion is pretty funny, shows up if the game detects piracy lol.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 30, 2021)

Where are you keeping the wire?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jan 31, 2021)

Sorry


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 31, 2021)

Yarr. I were in this fine game. A bear stole me glory.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jan 31, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Do you pirate video games


In extreme cases where the game is basically impossible to find yes.


----------



## wownmnpare (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes! but i also buy legit games that i enjoy to play, especially Monster hunter


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Jan 31, 2021)

I use to Torrent ubuntu


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 31, 2021)

Arrrrrh Matey Not! If someone does "Make 'em walk the Plank!"


----------



## ZeroFX (Jan 31, 2021)

Every single soul here in this forum make use of "piracy" aka friend sharing daily.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 31, 2021)

Is that what pirates do now and days? Play video games? I thought pirates sail seas, on a boat with a talking bird and lots of beer and rum. Captain Morrigan  or cap'n crunch. Pirates of the Caribbean, Shantae and the pirate curse MR.KRABS. 

Nope, Not me. Only pirate like thing I ever done was watch sailor moon on robot chicken. 

Does it count if I say ARG!!! a lot?


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 31, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is that what pirates do now and days? Play video games? I thought pirates sail seas, on a boat with a talking bird and lots of beer and rum. Captain Morrigan  or cap'n crunch. Pirates of the Caribbean, Shantae and the pirate curse MR.KRABS.
> 
> Nope, Not me. Only pirate like thing I ever done was watch sailor moon on robot chicken.
> 
> Does it count if I say ARG!!! a lot?


Did you say "Beer"? arrrrh


----------



## Seriel (Jan 31, 2021)

As far as the limits of my fragile memory go, I don't believe I've illegally obtained a PC video game. Maybe I did ages ago and forgot, who knows. 

Now consoles, those are a little different. Thing about console games is that they tend to stop being sold firsthand after some time. Take the DS library for example, I would have to expend effort tracking down second hand sellers and probably pay a largely varying amount of money for the privilege. No thanks, I will take my downloads and be content. Not like any publisher or developer would see that money anyway so what is the point?

Even the 3DS library, except that one carries the exception of still being available in digital form. That one is mostly laziness: for reasons never made clear to me Nintendo removed the ability to pay using a card on the European eShop. That was odd, and incredibly frustrating.
Back in the day I did make my own legitimate backups of the various 3ds games I owned physically, for conveniences sake. Anything new gets downloaded because I have passed the point of caring about paying for that system. I already give extortionate amounts to Nintendo for overpriced Switch games so what does it matter. 
If my Switch were able to be hacked I think I would still buy some games for it. The ones that really hold my attention enough to uphold the hefty cost they carry these days. There are however some that I would relish in being able to play without that worry. These games would likely not have been purchased anyway. 

Am I committing software piracy? Very likely. Does it bother me? No, because I keep it under control enough for my own morales to be happy with the choice. 
And I think thats the most important part, if you are content with whatever you are doing in full knowledge of how it might (Or in most cases, might not) affect the creators then by all means keep at it. Just don't be a dick.


----------



## Tarmfot (Jan 31, 2021)

Given that I download a thousand and perhaps use one. I'm not a pirate.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)

Pirates from hundreds of years ago: used eye patches
Pirates of today: Downloads patches


----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 31, 2021)

JustJay said:


> Pirates from hundreds of years ago: used eye patches
> Pirates of today: Downloads patches



truth be told. LoL

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Notice how the main question doesn't have a plain azz "NO" on it?


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jan 31, 2021)

I used to be a pirate everything since my first floppy copy of DOOM II, but several years ago when I got a decent job I started paying for everything, then I lost my job for 6 months of 2020 and went back to old ways.

Nowadays I will gladly pay money for something I feel like I'll actually play to completion, and pirate things I am unsure of and then buy it if I feel good about the game. So many games I start and never play again and I honestly don't want to waste money on something I don't like. Blu-ray however I buy a lot of movies that end up sucking but I typically only buy sales and rarely spend more than $10 on a blind buy.


----------



## Minox (Jan 31, 2021)

I mostly stick to paying for games because I have a job that allows me to do so. For some older games that I have a hard time finding I may opt for piracy though.


----------



## Kanakops (Jan 31, 2021)

A lot

If I can and it is virus free : I pirate it.

Only games I buy are onlines game I cannot pirate or games of my favorite franchise


----------



## Lunar (Jan 31, 2021)

For PC games, I don't like to pirate because they're usually <30 bucks plus I get all of Steam's features. For the Switch however, I'm not paying 60 dollars for a game that was released four years ago...


----------



## Kolina2901 (Jan 31, 2021)

Arrg, I be sailing the seven seas plundering treasures and Nintendo Dabloons, don't ask about me penguin or else yee be walking the plank!


Legit answer is hell yeah, Started with music technically if you count those old YTMP3 sites, then Emulator on an old crappy netbook to try and get some use out of it, then went on from there.


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 31, 2021)

Honestly, not as much as I used to be. I haven't modded my Switch because I like playing online, and it's my primary gaming console. Older consoles, especially with games only sold on the secondary market, are usually fair game IMO though.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 31, 2021)

"I'm not pirating. I'm taking a short position on AAA-studios."

Wall Street logic.


----------



## Ando9300 (Feb 3, 2021)

As somebody who grew up in Argentina, pirating was seen as the norm until not long ago. It actually still is, but not as much as before.

Up until 2010 approximatley, pirating videogames was the only way almost every single person that played videogames got them, and since not everyone had a computer or stable internet nor knew how to burn games into cds for their ps1 or ps2s, gaming and computer stores sold these pirated games in physical form for us. I've never seen a single gaming store that sold non pirated copies here ever. Ofc these gaming stores aren't anything big or official, I'm not talking about something like Gamestop (because those never existed here), I'm referring to small local stores that sold videogame-related content in their own way. Every PS1 videogame i ever owned is pirated and I have never ever seen an official copy of a PS1 videogame, they probably never made it here to begin with. Same for PC games and PS2 games. I only started to see original games being sold in the late PS3/XBOX360/Wii era, aka 2011ish, but most people still try to jailbreak their consoles so they don't buy the games because all of these items are insanely overpriced over here.

And these copies that gaming stores sold came with an instruction guide on the back explaining you how to properly copy the crack so you could play the game. Yes, our society taught and raised us on how to pirate games as it was the only available option. I would post a photo of an example of a case i have with the cracking instructions behind, but my forum level is too low and I'm not allowed to post any links yet. Point of the matter is, buying pirated copies was so normalized that as a kid I wasn't even aware that I wasn't buying original copies, or that the concept of "original" and "pirated" existed at all.

I don't pirate games anymore because I grew up and got a job and a PC etc etc and can afford games on steam.

PS this is my first post in the forum, hello


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for 2000 views!


----------



## donaldgx (Feb 3, 2021)

only when it comes to retro.
nowadays i stick to the cesspool that it is f2p/gacha games. They are entertaining as long as you have the will to never open the wallet.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 3, 2021)

i have to, i'm broke


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 3, 2021)

yes, but if i like the game and it goes on sale, i might just buy it. i tried streets of rage 4 on my switch. i love it so much that i bought it on steam. now i can kick ass on my pc.


----------



## splapoon102 (Feb 3, 2021)

i have my terms. wii and its predessocors are all right.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 3, 2021)

I pirate games if it is easier to pirate them than to buy them legitimately. I pirate games for all consoles except for the Switch because it's easier and cheaper and has no consequences. I don't pirate PC games or Switch games because of being banned (switch) or getting viruses/whatever else is in the application (PC).


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Never Ever!


----------



## wownmnpare (Feb 6, 2021)

Well if you're leaving here in my country, pirating is common here, heck they even do service bussiness here like install cfw and modding stuff.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow! Same in my country too....jk w you


----------



## Yayo1990 (Feb 6, 2021)

I didn't live in a wealthy family so if I wanted to play something, that was the only way I could have played new games. When I started being more indipendent from the financial side, I stopped pirating games unless I wanted to try them out. If I liked them, I would remove the cracked copy and buy the regular one. Even though I finished some games, I promised myself back then, if I liked them a lot, that I would've bought them in future once I had the money. Which I did.

Of course, I'm not applying this rule to very old games which are much more difficult to lay my hands on.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Depends on the game and console in question, some games, especially retro ones are crazy expensive, but have limited this, compared to when I was younger, so I'd say a reformed pirate!


----------



## Bl4aze (Feb 6, 2021)

only old games. Things like switch or ps4 or pc games are a no go. But 3ds and below sure.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 9, 2021)

Nice try, Nintendo ninja


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 9, 2021)

I take offense at the question.
Of course I am.


----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)

Yo-ho-ho, and a bottle of rum!


----------



## Ricken (Feb 10, 2021)

I am a very guilty pirate, and probably will be for quite a few more years.  When I pirate a video game, generally it's too old for the makers to make any money so I think nothing of it; if it's a newer game then I'll only buy it if I'm extremely hyped for it (believe me, I wanna buy a Switch just to play Neo TWEWY )
Music is where most of the piracy happens though, as ashamed as I am to admit that;  while I have nothing against piracy, a lot of the music I find and like these days comes from smaller creators; and I'm painfully aware of that every time I open a Soundcloud downloader or a Bandcamp downloader


----------



## Megaman885 (Mar 12, 2021)

RAWRRRRRRRRR, yeah I am


----------

